# I am a 65 year old who desires to write



## miasma (Jan 5, 2015)

to earn money because Social Security Disability is way too little to live on.   Mostly I do not have enough energy to clean up my house. (I have other excuses like arthritis, heart disease plus fluctuating blood sugar from Diabetes)
Oh well, everyone needs a hobby to gossip about.   

Naturally I want to write about that which I desire to have, youth, health, being descended from a trust fund while not feeling guilty about it, nor doing stupid things that great wealth allows.  Stupid things like being a drunk, druggie, racing high end cars, and motorcycles.   

I find some the novels I admire the most I long avoided, because of their violence, blood, and so on.  I admire Anne Rice's, "Interview with a Vampire," while not liking vampire stories much.  I like, "Relic"  by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child, although I dislike the character who dominates their books, Pendergast for three reasons.  Authors attribute to him abilities to do things normal human beings can not do.  He does things in (what I understood) to be a very un FBI like way.  Like in another title with Pendergast where he breaks into a mansion, knowing within is a serial murderer, and does not tell anyone, not even his private trusted servants, so they might later summon help for him.  I understand why a writer wraps the main character to be both investigator and the person who past is part of the story line,  to reduce the number of characters.  I never had that interesting a past or family.      Although I have read many of Lincoln and Childs books.  I am drawn to their excellent writing.   

The latest really good book I have read is "The Sixth Extinction" by James Rollins.  

Mostly I am  pseudo intellectual which has come back to make my life miserable as I need to build bookshelves to get all my books and other stuff up.   Now my excuse is it is too cold to work outside.  Before that I have had a pulled tendon in my left arm for the last six months.   

Instead of joining this group, this morning I was thinking of joining Weight Watchers.   I need to tell my doc no every so often to be human, and I am afraid that Weight Watcher's thing comes with spending money.   Now I need to go and prepare to inject Insulin.  Could I say that Diabetes is like Ritual Mutilation?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Miasma. I think you find many here who share the love the love of writing. 

After you get ten meaningful posts with the exception of the Word Games and Procrastination Central you will be able to post your own creative stories as well as choose your own avatar and signature.

So have a good look around. maybe do a critique or two, get involved in discussions. We have lots of things you can do here 

Welcome to the forums


----------



## aj47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello, Jim C. Hines (with DAW) just wrote a blog post about his writing income.  You might wish to google it as I don't think posting it here is appropriate.   

Welcome to our community. There are lots of different folks here with different writing agendas--you should be able to find what you seek.

Good luck with the writing.


----------



## miasma (Jan 5, 2015)

I seem to recall the statistic that over ninety percent of the money made by salesmen is made by about ten percent of the salesmen.  Fifty percent of all the money made by salesmen is made by less than three percent of the salesmen.   

I suspect writing is the same.  I also feel publishers are, like Hollywood does not want just a good movie but a block buster only, want to find a young writer who wants to turn out three or four best sellers a year.   That gives the publisher the most repeat bang for their advertising dollars.   If I sent a truly great book to a publisher, (and I have not written anything) his agent would weigh not only the book, but my age, my probable lack of future works.   E-publishing has brought about what I call Spam Fiction. To put it politely, stuff that is difficult to read.   This in an age where the general public is more and more into instant gratification, and less about thinking than just emotional response.   Visuals are becoming dominant over written words.  I would suspect that soon writers will create CGI movies in place of books.

Thank you for suggesting the statement by an author. as to his income.   James Rollins, who has written a bunch of books, which have a lot of action adventure in them, with science, and sometimes paranormal said that he had five successful books out before he quit his day job.    I probably need more money than him, as my health care costs are high, and for each increase income, I will lose more financial assistance.


----------



## TKent (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome to WF Miasma! We are so glad you are here


----------



## PiP (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi miasma, and welcome to our creative community. I'm sure you will find several members with similar interests  - that's what's great about WF. You could always try to earn money by writing articles. Check out Elance.

Anyway, good luck


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome!

It's good that you realize the odds, but the only way to beat them is to get to writing. So read, write, and good luck!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a lot going on...Writing can be a wonderful outlet, give you something new to focus on and inspire you to keep moving forward. WF is a friendly writing community and I feel sure you will find the support you need to get started. Explore the boards, chat in the lounge and have some fun. If I can assist you, please let me know, I will be happy to help.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## escorial (Jan 6, 2015)

View attachment 7172


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi miasma and welcome. Writing about youth, health and wealth sounds like a fabulous way to foster a really positive attitude. Interacting with the great community that we have here on WF will keep you motivated too. 

Take a look around the forums to see what's on offer and get some practise in with the writing challenges, it's a quick way to get the creative juices working and it's fun too.

I look forward to seeing you around the place. 

jen


----------



## Gumby (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to the site, miasma.  Glad you found us.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here, it's good to see you're reading lots. There are groups you can find, where people share your interests (or you can start your own). It's a great way to make friends, and certainly join this wonderful community of writers.

Also, check out the challenges, as new ones happen monthly and you'll have an opportunity to make a name for yourself!

Enjoy WF!


----------

